
Google planning changes to Chrome that could break ad blockers - paol
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/01/google-planning-changes-to-chrome-that-could-break-ad-blockers/
======
submeta
What bothers me (comparing it to Safari on Mac) is a lack of "reader mode",
where I just see the content. Now if they push back ad blockers as well, I
never need to open Chrome.

